# 99 recon dies.



## Quagmire 224 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got a 1999 Honda recon 250. I changed the sparkplug. When taking the old one out it was brown in color (dark brown). What causes that? So anyway I put a new plug in ,cleaned the carb. And it runs but dies on me! I checked all the hoses no clogs float is good.seems like its starving for gas. And the motor gets hot fast. Any ideas? Should I go up in jet size ? Thx for the help


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

It's runnig to lean. If it's not running right cause of fuel than it is the carborator just look over it again


----------

